# Avaliação do potencial eólico em Cascais



## jonas_87 (11 Ago 2014 às 21:53)

Estudo bem interessante.



















http://projecto-cascais-igot.weebly...a-instalaccedilatildeo-de-micro-turbinas.html


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2014 às 00:47)

Mais uns ecos (meteorologicamente falsos) para o radar de Coruche


----------



## NunoC (14 Out 2014 às 12:56)

Muito interessante... É pena as pessoas competentes não estarem atentas aproveitarmos as coisas como devíamos aproveitar!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2014 às 14:15)

NunoC disse:


> Muito interessante... É pena as pessoas competentes não estarem atentas aproveitarmos as coisas como devíamos aproveitar!



Segundo me contaram ( um dos autores deste estudo), existe a hipótese de implementarem algumas turbinas eólicas ( com 20 mts de altura) em vários pontos do concelho, pelos menos o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Cascais ficou bastante agradado com o projecto, vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2014 às 16:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo me contaram ( um dos autores deste estudo), existe a hipótese de implementarem algumas turbinas eólicas ( com 20 mts de altura) em vários pontos do concelho, pelos menos o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Cascais ficou bastante agradado com o projecto, vamos ver.



Não compreendo a necessidade de colocar no pequeno concelho de Cascais turbinas eólicas. Vão pô-las aonde? Só falta destruirem a paisagem da serra de Sintra, Peninha, Pedra Amarela, Pisão ou o pouco que resta do litoral "protegido" Biscaia, Guincho, Raso. Criminosa ideia. Pela forma como a Câmara de Cascais tem delapidado o que ainda há de verde no concelho (veja-se o projecto aprovado para a Mata dos Ingleses em Carcavelos, última mancha florestal junto ao litoral) espera-se tudo.
Será que os sucessivos incêndios na Biscaia e os "fogos preventivos" na encosta da Peninha/Malveira já têm algo a ver com isto?


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2014 às 16:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segundo me contaram ( um dos autores deste estudo), existe a hipótese de implementarem algumas turbinas eólicas ( com 20 mts de altura) em vários pontos do concelho, pelos menos o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Cascais ficou bastante agradado com o projecto, vamos ver.



Se fossem só com essa dimensão, mas não acredito que se fiquem por aí. Mesmo assim uma turbina de 20m já é um atentado a um Parque Natural. O mapa das zonas com maior potencial eólico é aterrorizante, os melhores locais coincidem todos com o que ainda resta de "natural" no concelho. É que se não fossem tão ventosos já estavam também urbanizados, claro.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2014 às 16:52)

StormRic disse:


> Se fossem só com essa dimensão, mas não acredito que se fiquem por aí. Mesmo assim uma turbina de 20m já é um atentado a um Parque Natural.



A ideia será essa, turbinas de 20 mts, não será atentado pois áreas como litoral a norte do Cabo Raso ou  serra propriamente dita, são automaticamente excluídas, por motivos obvios.
Existe potencial em zonas urbanas, por exemplo aqui em Alcabideche fazia todo o sentido instalarem algumas, locais para tal?  No topo  de uma pequena colina nas traseiras do hospital de Alcoitão,apenas um exemplo.

Os meses da Nortada, de Maio a Agosto, podiam gerar muita energia, acho que instalar uma mini turbina para  mais uns testes seria interessante.
A estação meteorológica amadora de Alcabideche (instalada próxima do alto da Cidreira,Carrascal de Alvide) chega a ter longas horas do dia com ventos médios na ordem dos 60 km/h,uma loucura, na minha opinião, este recurso, o vento, deve ser aproveitado, mas claro conscientemente.


----------

